# Hi i need help with creating a certain reg file!



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi i need help from a developer ...i need to create a reg file that will create a key and after that 2 strings with username and password and will give full control to everyone automatically...please help:

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

What, precisely, are you trying to achieve with this?


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

To save me the time of giving permissions manually

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

I have created the reg file which inserts username and password strings in to the key but i dont know how to make it give permissions to everyone automatically

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

So what's the scenario here? Are you going to have multiple users with the same rights? Are you working in a domain environment?


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes i want to give all users the samerights

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

Its locally

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, just so we're understanding one another properly: does the reg file contain multiple usernames and associated passwords? Which permissions do you want to grant for them?


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

The reg file has one user name and password but i meed to give everyone full permission when they sign in from their user

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

That doesn't make sense to me. So are you saying you have multiple Registry files with one username and password assigned to each, and you want that username to have Administrator access to the machine they log into?


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

lochlomonder said:


> That doesn't make sense to me. So are you saying you have multiple Registry files with one username and password assigned to each, and you want that username to have Administrator access to the machine they log into?


Do you have skype?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

No, I'll deal with questions solely on the forum. We can still get it figured out here; I just need to understand properly what you're looking to do before offering up any possible way of doing it (should one exist).


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

I attached a pic of the reg file that i use ,i edit it each time and just change the username and password to the relevant info of the costumer and than i run the file and it adds the key and strings to the registry ,the problem is that i have to than give permissions to everyone to that key manually ,I'm asking you how can i give permissions to everyone automatically to that key ....it will save me time ....

Hope you understood...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay, which permissions in particular would you like to grant to each username? Are you referring to overarching permissions such as akin to the workstation Administrator account, or are you looking for a more granular approach for specific folders and files?


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

I dont understand your questions, i need permissions the is called everyone applied to the key ,simple....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

And give it full control

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, for starters there's a big difference between everyone and *E*veryone, hence asking for clarification. Secondly, what you're asking to do seems really dangerous from a security perspective, since it gives unfettered Administrator access to Anonymous users as well.

I've also looked at the Registry key you noted, and that doesn't appear in the correct part of the Registry for an actual Windows account. Therefore, you're looking for a method which will add a username for what's likely an app that'll give Administrator access to the Everyone group? No, that can be misused in too many ways. I'm out.


----------



## tweak.me (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok give only the users full control

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

